# Eligibility for English Teaching in Germany



## Varun zview (Mar 26, 2017)

We are from India, my spouse Submitted her Phd in English literature, does she needs any certification to teach the English language in Germany.Is she eligible to apply for jobseeker visa? please suggest.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Any certification she would need to teach English would be required by the potential employer, not by any sort of national law or policy. Language schools would have one set of requirements, while public or private schools would have their own requirements (possibly related to teaching qualifications more than English language qualifications).

Not sure the status of English teachers under the job seeker's visa, though I don't think there is any shortage of able and willing teachers.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

It is unlikely that your wife will be able to find a job in Germany for the following reasons:

1. In order to teach in the public school system, teachers must have teaching qualifications recognised in Germany and speak at least C1 German. 

2. In order to teach in international schools, teachers require internationally accepted teaching qualifications and teaching experience. Preference is given to native speakers and there is not a shortage. 

3. There is an oversupply of freelance English teachers in Germany and most language schools insist on native speakers.

Your wife could try applying for postdoc positions and/or as a prof, however, there are very few of these positions. If she wants to try this route she can apply from India; the hiring process is rather long and it shouldn't be a problem to obtain a visa.


----------

